# Blue superfeet



## eurobora (Jul 27, 2009)

I just want to know has anybody had problems with using blue superfeet in their snowboard boots? I have very flat feet and my feet and ankle tend to get sore very quickly. I was looking to buy footbeds to solve this problem, however, I was on the Superfeet website, and it indicated that "The support ridges in the bottom of the Blue cap can grind into the Gore-Tex boot lining". I was wondering if this issue will make the superfeet insole grind into my boot liners? Anybody had that problem with their blue superfeet in their boots??


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you won't have a problem


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Are you sure you need blue? From what I understand, black are better for flat feet.


----------

